# Anti-valentines day party



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL. I was just checking the FREE area on Kijiji and saw this on the first page.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-community-events-Anti-Valentines-Day-Party-W0QQAdIdZ256991521


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've never understood why 10-15 year olds should even be concerned about Valentine's day... When I was 10, I thought girls were really weird and had cooties.

Of course, now I realize they don't have cooties. At least, most of them don't.

p.s. My wife says that girls aren't weird either, and I am forced to agree.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, the media pushes 'romance' on to children far too young these days. It's fubar, as I'm sure our parents thought the same when we were growing up.


----------

